# Disc Aircraft of the Third Reich



## beaupower32 (Oct 14, 2009)

I found this website. Its a very informative website, all though very argumentive. Hope you enjoy. 

DISC AIRCRAFT OF THE THIRD REICH (1922-1945 and BEYOND)







After receiving V2 rocket plans, plutonium, and uranium oxide snuck into Japan by German U-boat No.234, the Imperial Japanese applied their new technology to the pre-existing Cherry Blossom kamikaze plane. This new jet was to function as a human piloted atomic bomb to be deployed from bombers during the defense of Japan.
Key Features:
Large detonation hammer ensures the bomb explodes upon impact in case the air burst mechanisms fail.
40mm guns fixed to main fuselage after brave Allied pilots began trying to detonate the Blossoms prior to their goal by flying their planes straight into the Blossom's path. Rotationally adjustable vents allow the plane a slight degree of directional correction after being launched from a heavy bomber. The canopy and tail are the only recognizable parts left of the Blossom's fuselage which has been adapted from the Mitsubishi A6M Zero fighter aircraft. The canopy is welded shut after the pilot has entered the cockpit.









The website is full of stuff like this. Makes for a very intresting reading if bored. 


Warning though:

On the front page is a side view of a woman with no clothing on. Only one on the site that I have seen so far. Just a head up there though.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 14, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> The canopy is welded shut after the pilot has entered the cockpit


Do I detect a trust issue here?


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 14, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Do I detect a trust issue here?





I guess he couldnt stop for burgers on the way then.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 14, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> I guess he couldnt stop for burgers on the way then.


You want me to fly this nuke into the Yorktown on an empty stomach?
No way! 
Hey! Whaddya doin' with that torch?


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 14, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Hey! Whaddya doin' with that torch?




We are making your cool plane a little bit more streamlined!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't be such a baby. Doors are for the Allies!


----------



## davebender (Oct 14, 2009)

http://discaircraft.greyfalcon.us/DINKEL GX.htm


> January 1971 Playboy Magazine
> "Major Howdy Bixby's Album of Forgotten Warbirds"
> by Bruce McCall



Perhaps we should be reading Playboy Magazine for aircraft information.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok, that was an interesting read....................


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 15, 2009)

Followings are all what I know about the atomic bomb development in Japan.

During the war, Japanese scientists knew theoretical possibility of the atomic bomb but they thought it impossible to produce during the 20th century. When the atomic bombs dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, they soon understood what they were and astonished at the much more advanced American technology that they were never able to run up so soon. That fact, however, would have inspired their scientific curiousity for further study and development though they had lost chance to do so when Japan was defeated in August, 1945.

When I was a student of a local technical college in the 1970s, one of my senior students told me that a professor of F(sorry my memory is uncertain if it was F or I) university which was located in the northern part of Japan had ever built up an experimental atomic bomb in his laboratory around 1950 to disassemble it soon. It was an inside story being kept told by professor to professor and to students but no one doubted it because scientists always want to test his knowledge.

That is all! Sorry if it was not interesting


----------



## 3rd Generation Nighthawk (Oct 18, 2009)

Why do I feel like I met this guy in a dark alley and he's wearing one of those pairs of glasses with a mustache attached to it when I read the introduction on his website?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

That actually was pretty interesting Spinpachi.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2009)

Pretty cool website, Beau. I just ordered one of their tin hats.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 20, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Followings are all what I know about the atomic bomb development in Japan.
> 
> During the war, Japanese scientists knew theoretical possibility of the atomic bomb but they thought it impossible to produce during the 20th century. When the atomic bombs dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, they soon understood what they were and astonished at the much more advanced American technology that they were never able to run up so soon. That fact, however, would have inspired their scientific curiousity for further study and development though they had lost chance to do so when Japan was defeated in August, 1945.
> 
> ...



That was very interesting indeed. There is a school of thought that the Virus House project was much more advanced than the Allies admitted after WWII. No doubt the truth will out when those documents are finally declassified.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for reading my post, everyone.
May be, I am still too young to pass away but it's not too early to leave what I heard or experienced in my life here
Thanks.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2009)

You gotta love the japanese torpedo, A6M3 Zeke cockpit/tail, Browning .50 cal, jet.... thingy.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2009)

Right on, Matt308


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2009)

Posted this in another thread, as an explanation to how a large windmaill was mysteriously damaged


----------



## Njaco (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)




----------

